#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  procuro vaga de emprego para tecnico de redes em são paulo

## naldo864

tudo bem com todos .
venho me candidatar a uma vaga para tecnico de redes e suporte para região de são paulo .

tenho experiencia com :

* programação para servidores linux e windows
* programação para roteadores e switchs mikrotik e huawei
* projetos para redes ipv4 e ipv6
* projetos para redes de fibra optica 
* suporte de campo para tecnicos e clientes nivel 3
* projetos para radio frequencia 

agradeço qualquer oportunidade 

whatssapp 11969776793

----------


## JulianoVB

bom dia! .. não sei se você já faz um cadastro na http://infojobs.com.br , não estou a procura... mas me cadastrei a anos atrás, e todos os dias recebo por volta de 10/20 novas vagas todos os dias.... o problema é a media salarial que acho um pouco baixa, se comparado as exigências dos contratantes, as vezes olho os e-mails pra ter uma noção, e acho muita exigência pra pouco salario!

----------


## naldo864

todos os empregos hoje em dia para areas tecnicas exigem faculdade ,mas o mundo da internet nenhuma faculdade vai ensinar o que eu tenho em anos de experiencia trabalhando na area .
eu vejo tambem exigencias que parecem do outro mundo para ter tudo o que pedem voce teria que estudar a vida inteira e não iria conseguir ,e para ganhar um salario imcopativel pelo nivel de exigencia

----------

